# Pdf dans Ibooks



## orangemeca (24 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir,
Auriez-vous l'amabilité de m'indiquer comment copier des fichiers PDF dans Ibooks, en effet j'arrive à le faire quand je navigue et consulte un pdf il vient automatiquement sur létagère, j'ai par contre des documentations au format PDF sur mon Mac  que je souhaite transférer sur mon IMAC, et je ne sais comment faire.
D'avance Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Lauange (25 Juillet 2012)

Hello

Tu pase par iTunes, menu fichier puis ajouter le fichier à la bibliothèque. Ils vont apparaître dans la partie Livres. Ensuite une synchro.


----------



## orangemeca (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Effectivement cela fonctionne parfaitement
Merci beaucoup


----------



## orangemeca (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Je n'arrive plus à effectuer la démarche décrite plus haut depuis le passage en 10.9.1.
Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi ou a une astuce pour ajouter des PDF à mon IPAD.
D'avance Merci


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (23 Janvier 2014)

Tu te l'envoi par email..

Tu l'ouvres avec good reader

Tu l'ouvres sur un nas...

Tu le met sur un FTP et tu le récupère via safari...

Il y a plein de solution


----------



## orangemeca (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,
En effet, j'ai utilisé envoyer par email et ouvrir avec I-Book
Merci


----------



## lineakd (23 Janvier 2014)

@orangemeca, pourtant il est possible avec ibooks et itunes sur os x 10.9.1.
Voici de la lecture, ici et là.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2014)

Ça marche très bien avec Dropbox.


----------



## rudeboyfred (26 Janvier 2014)

Perso, j'ai tout d'abord activer la synchro de l'ipad (ou iphone c'est pareil) en wifi. Ensuite dans itunes (j'ai activé la barre latérale à l'ancienne dans le menu présentation), je glisse et dépose un pdf depuis le finder jusqu'à l'emplacement de l'ipad dans la barre latérale. Petite astuce (pour les novices) si itunes est en mode "plein écran" sur un autre écran (ceux que je fais perso tout le temps) il faut glisser le (ou les) fichier jusqu'au bord droit de l'écran et le déposer une fois que l'écran se sera déplacé jusqu'à itunes !
Perso je n'utilise jamais les synchro car elle peut enlever des fichiers qui ne sont pas dans la nouvelle synchro (çà me saoule à chaque fois) !


----------



## lineakd (26 Janvier 2014)

rudeboyfred a dit:
			
		

> Perso je n'utilise jamais les synchro car elle peut enlever des fichiers  qui ne sont pas dans la nouvelle synchro (çà me saoule à chaque fois) !


@rudeboyfred, tu peux te servir de "transférer les achats" avant la synchronisation sur itunes.


----------

